# Mexico Beach/Port St Joe Area favor



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=posttext>I visit my friend in Mexico beach a few times a year for a little fishing. He loves to fish but only fishes when I come down. In the past we always surf or pier fished but last year I got sick of watching people in boats catch fish while we were not... So I bought a 17ft center console. Shortly after, my wife sold her truck and now have no way to pull it. My friend is now driving 7 hours out out of his way to get the boat, so I feel reel obligated to put him on some fish. They dont have to be mosters, just some nice keepers. Spanish or Mangroves would be great, reds and trout would be ok too... Something tasty







We are very familiar with the area, but know nothing about anything past the shoreline... 

I know about the MBARA site with all of the public #'s, but dont want to waste all day jumping from site to site. There are 100's of them. I'm not great at anchoring over a spot, so the fewer times I have to do it the better. 

Also, where are the "Oil Docks"? We have been hearing about them for years, but have no idea where they are. Are they only accessable from the water? I have heard they are a great spot. 

Anyway, any help would be much appreciated. Anything not wanted to be listed here can be PM'ed to me. Thanks a great deal for any help guys.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have a bottom finder, the crater holes usually hold some really nice flounder and redfish and an occasional grouper. I don't have the numbers. Maybe someone on the forum has them. We have been gong there so long that we just use dead reckoning. Also, if you want to target trout and reds, the guides always hit the channels at the southwest end of the bay and do really well.

Good luck!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. Where are these crater holes? Out of MB B or PSJ? We will be in MB. I thought about trolling the buoy line or the ship channel for kings and spanish for a while too.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we go and love the area. we target specs and reds specifically. Put in at white city. there is a nice boat ramp, fish cleaning station and bathrooms. I don't think we have ever come up empty handed and usually have our limit. Also the marina at Port St Joe has action if go really early or at sunset if you didn't want to launch the boat. They have really improved the area this past year.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

White city??? I've been going there for years and have never heard of it. We will most likely put ina Marquardts in MB. It is only a couple of blocks from the house and is much more familiar to us.

Where are you going to limit out on specs? I'm sure he would love that.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

To find White city, lookat a map and follow theSt Joe cut north to the Intercoastal waterway and you'll see it. I've never fished it, but I hear trout and flounder can be found.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Thanks. I just spent the evening making haywire twists in mackerel leaders. What fun! My fingers are sore...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, White City is about 7 miles north of Port St. J and about the same from the cut-off from Mexico Beach.St.Joe Beach The ramp is public, (very nice 2-ramp with adequate parking), and puts you in the Intercoastal Canal. There are lots of little tributaries off the canal that hold good fish. We've caught many of limits of specs, reds and flounder. There are very little trash fish. Best catches are with live shrimp. Those fish don't seem to know of GULP? yet however we did snag a few but appear to be "trained" to the live shrimp. Catch does vary during time of year but we really love that area. The bait shops usually are free with info. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I grew up fishing St. Joe bay exclusively. If you put in at the City park marina, head east in the bay towards Blacks Island. Get out on a incoming tide. Go to an area SW of Blacks Island, about 1/2 mile of the island. You will find a deep channel around the island but it will shallow up as you move away from the island. Find that channel edge in about 6-8 feet of water. Also look for pot holes in the grass. Fish top water chugs or dogs and/or gulps. You will get tired of catching big trout, redfish and flounder. Also fish the intercoastal just south of the Bridge that goes into St. Joe. There is a red channel buoy, fish that area for flounder. Good luck.


----------

